# cBoot2



## WiiGator (May 20, 2009)

WARNING: You need to make a NAND backup with Bootmii before using this tool.
This is required to recover from fatal errors.

cBoot2 is a patched Boot2. You should be able to install a patched IOS if Bootmii is installed at boot2 location. You need to remove the GC memory card from slot 2 if you run this.

Note: This package is only needed for people, who have updated without return and lost all downgrade capabilities. You will need a boot1 with a sign bug to use it.

Purpose: Start patched IOS without installing using Bootmii loader. The
original Bootmii doesn't support to modify the file system. With this
package you get around this problem.

The description is included in the file.

*Edit:* Link to new version, which will work if Bootmii is installed as IOS and fix SD card problems.
Download cBoot2 v16

I am not sure if this will work on all systems. Please give me some response, if this is working.

It is configured for PAL. It should changed the mode when boot.dol is started.


----------



## Slimmmmmm (May 20, 2009)

I've not got around to installing bootmii yet but will be doing so in the next day or two because I need to do some !! DANGEROUS !! stuff to my menu etc.

Good to see you posting this though as I'm sure it will come in handy for many, many people


----------



## kyogc (May 21, 2009)

Questions:

Will this work on consloes with new boot1? I heard that if you downgrade IOSes in consoles with new boot1 will result to black screen or brick.


----------



## tenpmetabg (May 21, 2009)

kyogc said:
			
		

> Questions:
> Will this work on consloes with new boot1?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kyogc (May 21, 2009)

tenpmetabg said:
			
		

> kyogc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK. Thanks.


----------



## WiiGator (May 21, 2009)

kyogc said:
			
		

> Questions:
> 
> Will this work on consloes with new boot1? I heard that if you downgrade IOSes in consoles with new boot1 will result to black screen or brick.



You can't run this on consoles with new boot1 (if your are not a developer and have an USB-Gecko). You also could not recover from all problems, because Bootmii may not be started.

You can't install Bootmii as boot2 on consoles with new boot1. cBoot2 is not working when started from Bootmii which is installed as IOS. IPC messages are lost. Only the Starlet code is working. So you can't run this.
I heard that the hardware is changed in new consoles so that something on the Starlet is not running. But I don't remember what is was. You don't need to downgrade your IOS, you could also patch the new IOS versions.


----------



## kyogc (May 21, 2009)

Thanks.

I forgot that BootMii can't be installed as boot2 in those wii with new boot1.


----------



## MikeyTaylorGaming (May 21, 2009)

kyogc said:
			
		

> Questions:
> 
> Will this work on consloes with new boot1? I heard that if you downgrade IOSes in consoles with new boot1 will result to black screen or brick.



if you downgrade a wii with the serial number LU64 then it will brick no doubt. however, some wii's after that such as LU65 have been confirmed working with downgrading and such.


----------



## pika9323 (May 21, 2009)

Can you maybe explain the readme a bit more?

your front SD card (the first colum is the SHA1 sum):

6571655cad06c110c8895e910ff3fe307da1c52e  /00000001/00000024/v1042/00000004

bd0f4fc7dfe0d8f137549eb36fbfd56b3dae84ee  /00000001/00000001/v2/00000000.app
932ee88b8a63c6ac0856b222ae06acec77dc33ae  /00000001/00000001/v2/tmd.2
ace0f15d2a851c383fe4657afc3840d6ffe30ad0  /00000001/00000001/v2/cetk

The files in directory v2 are Boot2. You need to extract BOOT2-v2-64.wad.out.wad.
Note: /00000001/00000001/v2/00000000.app is decrypted.


First i created the directory 00000004 in 00000001/00000024/v104.

Well:
I extracted boot2... from CoD.
Unpacked it.
I got:

00000000.app
00000001.app
00000002.app
cert
tik
tmd trailer

I renamed the .tmd from the boot2 into tmd.2
But where to get the cetk?
There is only a cert onyl a cert.
Well i got the cert from NUSD by downloading a IOS.

And why is there a 000000010000024\v10420000004 directory.
I know that this is IOS36 v.1042.
Will it download all the files or do i need to copy them there?
Anyway:

Time to try it.
Lets see if i placed all files correctly =)



Oh and to clarify something:
For example you uninstall all IOS you have.
With normal Bootmii you couldnt start an app.
But with this you can right?


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 21, 2009)

Hi, I got all the files, checked their hash, and put them on my SD card in the right places but the installer fails  in exactly the same way as if there was no files on there. 


```
net_gethostbyname failed: -6
Error making http request
Bad tik signature!
Error: Failed to load SDI module.
```

I'm using an SDHC card so it might be that. I don't need this, I'm just playing around, but if any more information would help you fix this for those who do I'll happilly supply it.

EDIT: I've confirmed I have the right files in the right place, I've got a pack from a friend who got this working and our files were identical. cBoot2 works fine but the installer still gives the same error.


----------



## pika9323 (May 21, 2009)

@cwstjdenobs:


Me too!
I get the same error!
I am not using a SDHC Card btw.


----------



## pika9323 (May 21, 2009)

Ok i finally got it working!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But now:
Starting Wii with SD Card:

Cboot dol loader

IOS Version 36 v7 0x00240007
IOS sucessfully loaded
Sdio_Startup() rv=0
fat _driver: disk init failed
Init Fat driver failed
Failed to load boot.dol from front sd reader.


Maybe it will help to reformat my sd card.

Edit:
Ups sry for doublepost.
Someone has an idea?


----------



## pspmte (May 21, 2009)

How does this work ?

what files do i need and will it work with a bricked wii that bootmii runs on

wheres the read me?


lol the rar is rar


----------



## WB3000 (May 21, 2009)

pika9323 said:
			
		

> Well:
> I extracted boot2... from CoD.
> Unpacked it.
> I got:
> ...



cetk is the name for a ticket file (tik). You should be able to rename tik to cetk and be fine.


----------



## pika9323 (May 21, 2009)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> pika9323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah ok thanks but i got stuck at a new problem.

When i boot my Wii with the files on SD Card:
Cboot dol loader

IOS Version 36 v7 0x00240007
IOS sucessfully loaded
Sdio_Startup() rv=0
fat _driver: disk init failed
Init Fat driver failed
Failed to load boot.dol from front sd reader.


I even formatted my SD Card with SD Formatter (it performs a  low level format if i remember right) but it still doesnt work.


----------



## WiiGator (May 21, 2009)

pika9323 said:
			
		

> Yeah ok thanks but i got stuck at a new problem.
> 
> When i boot my Wii with the files on SD Card:
> Cboot dol loader
> ...



The cause for "Sdio_Startup() rv=0" is lost IPC messages, because the PowerPC initialization is not complete and I may forgot something. When you see messages on the screen, the Starlet has already transfered data from the SD card. This problem occurs for me only if Bootmii is started as IOS (e.g. started from HBC).

Note: The program will try to download Boot2 from internet, but this is not available on the Nintendo servers. The file 00000004 was also used for the Backup Launcher 0.3 Gamma installation.


----------



## pspmte (May 21, 2009)

Does this work ?

I have tryed for ages all i get is bad tik error


Anybody help ?


----------



## pspmte (May 22, 2009)

pika9323 said:
			
		

> Ok i finally got it working!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








How did you get it working  bit of a guide might help us


----------



## pacman366 (May 22, 2009)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> ```
> net_gethostbyname failed: -6
> Error making http request
> Bad tik signature!
> ...


for the life of me i cant get any farther than this error message.. where can i find a dependable program to unpack wads? do the contents need to be decrypted? I have all the files in the right place, and the sums match whats in the readme file.


----------



## pacman366 (May 22, 2009)

Has anyone gotten this to work at all??


----------



## pspmte (May 22, 2009)

Comon guys give is a guide to this is english not with bits missing

Pacman i have got as far as you have lol


Wiigator does this work?


----------



## WiiGator (May 22, 2009)

pspmte said:
			
		

> Comon guys give is a guide to this is english not with bits missing
> 
> Pacman i have got as far as you have lol
> 
> ...



Sorry, I forget that you will need also the following file:
/00000001/00000024/v1042/cetk

1. Copy http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...0100000024/cetk to SD /00000001/00000024/v1042/cetk
2. Copy http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000004 to SD /00000001/00000024/v1042/00000004
3. Get a tool for extracting WAD files (I assume that the WAD Unpacker will work http://www.elotrolado.net/hilo_bfgr-wadtools-v036_1010150 , on Linux you can use zeventig from http://git.infradead.org/users/segher/wii.git )
4. Get a backup copy of a game and extract the file BOOT2-v2-64.wad.out.wad (on Linux you can use negentig from http://git.infradead.org/users/segher/wii.git )
5. Extract the file BOOT2-v2-64.wad.out.wad and copy the files to the SD card. You will get the following directory tree on the SD card:
/00000001/00000001/v2/00000000.app
/00000001/00000001/v2/cetk
/00000001/00000001/v2/tmd.2

You may need to rename "tik" to "cetk".
You may need to rename "tmd", "title.tmd" or "tmd.title" to "tmd.2"


----------



## pacman366 (May 22, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> pspmte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, ill give it a try 2nite


----------



## pika9323 (May 22, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> pika9323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well okay thanks.
But i have Bootmii installed as Boot2 and IOS.
So thats what i did:
->Install Bootmii as Boot2 and IOS
->Then installed yours through the Homebrewchannel
->Turned Wii completly off and on again.

Error message.

I will try again. Maybe i did something wrong.
Is the random blue light flash normal?


Edit:
Ok still doesnt work.
Getting the same error.
What i did:
First Uninstall IOS254/Bootmii IOS
Then installed old Boot2 with Hackmii Installer
Then installed yours.
Still the same error.

Someone has an idea?


Edit:
Lmao now its in news.
Still the prob...


----------



## pspmte (May 22, 2009)

Wiigator it was the v1042/cetk i was missing worked perfect after that 


Thank you


----------



## WiiGator (May 22, 2009)

The new package is working for me with Bootmii installed as IOS. This should fix the IPC errors (aka SD card errors).

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=5948

You need only to copy startup.elf on the SD card.
If you copy also the new cBootInstaller and run it, you get a version which doesn't create the file "/tmp/cboot2/armboot.bin" in NAND flash. IOS is now started directly from RAM.


----------



## pika9323 (May 22, 2009)

Awesome!
I have installed it as Boot2.
Will try it tommorrow and report back!


----------



## YellowYoYos (May 22, 2009)

Thanks WiiGator

Glad to more work from you, keep up the great work man.


----------



## pika9323 (May 22, 2009)

I can confirm:
New Version is working for me!11

Bootmii installed as boot2.
Thanks for your great work.

It starts now Wad Manager at booting!

Edit:
Okay let me ask you something (sry if i am annoying):

How do go:
First install Bootmii.
If you can as Boot2 if you cant as IOS.
Prepare the SD Card for Bootmii.

Then go to your PC and save the folder Bootmii.

Now:
The package on the first page is for Bootmii as Boot2.
The package at post #26 is for Bootmii as IOS.

Get the package and prepare the files.
Now start Homebrewchannel and there Cboot installer.
After it is done, it will return back to the Homebrewchannel (or Systemmenu not sure at this moment but it doesnt matter anyway).
Now turn your Wii of and turn it on.

If installed as Boot2:
There will be a screen and the Wad Manager will start!!
IF you get this error:


```
Cboot dol loader

IOS Version 36 v7 0x00240007
IOS sucessfully loaded
Sdio_Startup() rv=0
fat _driver: disk init failed
Init Fat driver failed
Failed to load boot.dol from front sd reader.
```
the use the startup.elf from the IOS Version.


----------



## WiiGator (May 23, 2009)

pika9323 said:
			
		

> How do go:
> First install Bootmii.
> If you can as Boot2 if you cant as IOS.
> Prepare the SD Card for Bootmii.
> ...



I updated the link on the first page. It is better to use v16, because this doesn't have the SD problem. After installation and a successful test, I recommend to backup the file /bootmii/armboot.bin. You may need it if your Wii is bricked.
When you press the "Home" button, the wad manager will start the system menu, because a Homebrew reloader is not installed by cBoot2 (reloader without "p"). Any application which uses the reload feature will crash if you exit the program. If you have preloader installed, the wad manager starts preloader (which could start the Homebrew Channel).


----------



## n01a (May 23, 2009)

Need some help here ... 
I extracted 3 different BOOT2-v2-64.wad.out.wad from 3 ISOs with Wii Scrubber than i unpacked them with wad unpacker, that gave me the following files:
00000000.app
0000000100000001.cert
0000000100000001.tik
0000000100000001.tmd

00000000.app is always the right one (sha1 checked) but I' m not able to find ther right tmd & cetk (i have never found "tmd", "title.tmd" or "tmd.title")


----------



## WiiGator (May 23, 2009)

n01a said:
			
		

> Need some help here ...
> I extracted 3 different BOOT2-v2-64.wad.out.wad from 3 ISOs with Wii Scrubber than i unpacked them with wad unpacker, that gave me the following files:
> 00000000.app
> 0000000100000001.cert
> ...



Did you tried to rename "0000000100000001.tik" to "cetk" and "0000000100000001.tmd" to "tmd"?
If this is working, please post the sha1 checksum of the files.


----------



## Reek (May 23, 2009)

Im having a problem when cBOOT2 boots the STARTUP.elf is only boots in pal not NTSC the screen jump then goes black


----------



## alp63 (May 23, 2009)

I confirmed cBoot2 installation on my Wii (4.0J).
it works well.

This is my confirmation video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSyAGSO20J4&fmt=35
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMFHM626Ux4&fmt=35  *Updated*


sha1sum
(1) bd0f4fc7dfe0d8f137549eb36fbfd56b3dae84ee */00000001/00000001/v2/00000000.app
(2) ace0f15d2a851c383fe4657afc3840d6ffe30ad0 */00000001/00000001/v2/cetk
(3) 932ee88b8a63c6ac0856b222ae06acec77dc33ae */00000001/00000001/v2/tmd.2
(4) 6571655cad06c110c8895e910ff3fe307da1c52e */00000001/00000024/v1042/00000004
(5) 6160899be53f177836b62b524251f183f78be8be */00000001/00000024/v1042/cetk
(6) 19c06ce21ede14ae9367fbd7c6f8f3f4fd1b65f7 */startup.elf

---
(1)-(3) 
I got these files by unpacking BOOT2-64-v2.wad in the "The Legend of Zelda Twilught Princess"
00000000.app -> 00000000.app
0000000100000001.cert -> cetk
0000000100000001.tmd -> tmd.2
(4) http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...000024/00000004
(5) http://nus.cdn.shop.wii.com/ccs/download/0...0100000024/cetk
(6) http://rs542.rapidshare.com/files/236365251/startup.elf


----------



## n01a (May 23, 2009)

Thx Wii gator for the quick reply, it's not working, the installer return to hbc after this output:





What is the game that i need to extract the correct files ?


----------



## WiiGator (May 23, 2009)

@n01a: The tmd file seems to be wrong the printed title id should be 0000000100000001.

I tested it with the following files:
1.) 92f16979b3e10e58da8f1052f3f7fc01ddb5b8fb  BOOT2-v2-64.wad.out.wad (from Mario Kart or Mario Galaxy. I think both have the same file).
2.) 85c08539369f96a177615963c4e03c29b12c9df1  BOOT2-64-v2.wad (from Zelda)

Both are working. The second one gives the files:
bd0f4fc7dfe0d8f137549eb36fbfd56b3dae84ee  00000000.app
cd48dafc93c57ecac0ff7d5e73462434fae2dba0  00000001.tik
ace0f15d2a851c383fe4657afc3840d6ffe30ad0  cetk
932ee88b8a63c6ac0856b222ae06acec77dc33ae  title.tmd

You need to rename "title.tmd" to "tmd.2".

@alp63: Did you cut the video before wad manager is started? There should be a something printed like "cBoot2 v16" and "IOS Version 36 v1042". Is this recorded using NTSC only hardware? I am asking because I don't know how this behaves on a NTSC TV.

@Reek: I don't know how this behaves on a NTSC TV. I assume that the PAL mode of startup.elf leads to a rolling screen. But when boot.dol is started, the wad manager should switch back to NTSC, because it is reading the screen configuration of the System menu. Maybe you forgot to copy the boot.dol (= wad manager). But you can try to use the NTSC version. http://rapidshare.com/files/236354583/startup.elf.html (There are only 10 downloads available, if somebody else than Reek downloads the file, please upload it again and post here, SHA1 19c06ce21ede14ae9367fbd7c6f8f3f4fd1b65f7).


----------



## pika9323 (May 23, 2009)

Reupload:

http://rapidshare.com/files/236365251/startup.elf


----------



## alp63 (May 23, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> @alp63: Did you cut the video before wad manager is started? There should be a something printed like "cBoot2 v16" and "IOS Version 36 v1042". Is this recorded using NTSC only hardware? I am asking because I don't know how this behaves on a NTSC TV.



I didn't realize the messages "cBoot v16...."  untill I switched D-terminal video cable from video capture card to TV. 
Yes, the messages are displayed before loading WAD Manager. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is analog captured video about booting cBoot2. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZ8uiVfqHBE&fmt=35

ps.My video capture card cannot display and record these messages. I don't know why. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When replacing sd:/startup.elf with startup.elf (SHA1: 19c06ce21ede14ae9367fbd7c6f8f3f4fd1b65f7), my video capture card issue improved.

So, I updated   my confirmation video


----------



## cwstjdenobs (May 24, 2009)

Hi WiiGator, I was just wondering if this technique could be used to load up any cIOS and app? Ok, I guess the app would have to be tweaked not to load a specific IOS, but I think it would be really cool if you could load up a USB loader or backup loader or any other app that needs a cIOS to work without having to install one


----------



## n01a (May 25, 2009)

I tried with zelda twilight princess pal,
30f7f8ebd6e8e1fc7f13171331a369eafb1e0322 cetk
a3690053c5e1adb72959f78befa0f6a4a558e79c tmd2

Doesn't work again ... Same screen as before. Im still searching for the correct game, it's not easy XD


----------



## WiiGator (May 26, 2009)

@cwstjdenobs
Yes, you can run a cIOS without installing it, if an IOS is used which is packed to 1 file (e.g. IOS9). IOS36 is more difficult.

@n01a
I think you just use the wrong tools. You should compare if the WAD file itself has the right SHA1 sum. Zelda must have the SHA1 sum mentioned above. I don't think that there is anything else possible.


----------



## n01a (May 26, 2009)

Thanks ! Zelda's wad has the same sha1 so is probably the unpacker ! Will try again and let you know .


----------



## FenrirWolf (May 28, 2009)

So I've read through the topic but am still unsure of some things. By the look of it cboot2 doesn't actually install to your Wii, but is run on your SD Card as an armboot.bin by BootMii. Is that right? And the purpose of it is to run a cIOS and Wad Manager without having to have installed the cIOS beforehand?


----------



## Xerxes (May 28, 2009)

I also have a question, I was wondering if, since as you say it runs with a BootMii IOS installation, this works with Wiis with the fixed Boot1 (such as the LU64).


----------



## lacrima08 (May 28, 2009)

Hello Wiigator,

Once Your cBoot2 is installed, what i've to do to downgrade my wii, is there a difference between ios36-64-v1042.wad and CIOS36_rev6-64-v1042.wad ?

In your video your CIOS36_rev6-64-v1042.wad is 1.69MB size and mine is 1.72MB i don't undertand this ?

I have to install cios36 first or mios v8 ?

What I have to do after ? launch cios downgrader and ios downgrader to have a 3.2 wii version ?

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## WiiGator (May 29, 2009)

@FenrirWolf
Yes.

@Xerxes
I think so. Somebody needs to test it.

@lacrima08
This is not my video. I suggest to uninstall and then install ios36-64-v1042.wad. Maybe you need to downgrade more (e.g. IOS16), but most homebrew should use IOS36. Then it should be possible to install cIOS using the existing applications. You can follow the normal guide lines for downgrading.
Remember: If you do a mistake, you may need the NAND backup and a Bootmii installed over boot2.


----------



## lacrima08 (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for your answer Wiigator ! So after uninstalling and reinstalling ios36-64-v1042.wad , i do the same thing with ios16-v257-prod.wad and i install a cios over ios36 (rev 9,10 or 11) and i can downgrade normally ? if I understood all you suggest ?


----------



## Xerxes (May 29, 2009)

Thank you WiiGator. For anyone who is concerned, I will be testing this configuration tonight. If I get a cIOS version working on my lu65 Wii (4.0) tonight, I will update with my steps for any and all of those who recently purchased a new Wii.

EDIT: I learned how to read.


----------



## chunan (May 29, 2009)

I just installed cIOS rev11 beta with cBoot2 on my LU64+.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=158068


----------



## TheCrach (May 30, 2009)

Hi WiiGator !
I've got a tiny problem ...
I don't find the file system.c in my libogc folder !?
Where I can find it ?
Could you upload your libogc folder or anyone else ? Because I want to create my custom Wad Manager for cBoot2.
And : How to use .patch file please ?
Thank's in advance


----------



## FenrirWolf (May 30, 2009)

So I used Wad Unpacker and the files I ended up with are called "0000000100000001.tmd2" and "0000000100000001.cetk" instead of just "tmd2" and "cetk" Does this matter at all? Windows doesn't let you not have a name for the file.

EDIT: Nevermind, I think I can just delete the file extension and it'll work. That's what it seems like comparing this to the results of NUS Downloader, anyway.


----------



## modshroom128 (May 30, 2009)

i am still getting bad tik error :/
lu65 wii.


----------



## WiiGator (May 31, 2009)

TheCrach said:
			
		

> Hi WiiGator !
> I've got a tiny problem ...
> I don't find the file system.c in my libogc folder !?
> Where I can find it ?
> ...



You need to recompile the source code. You don't have the source code of libogc.

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.p...lease_id=663541

The file libogc-src-1.7.1a.tar.bz2 includes the source code. To apply the patch, you need to change to the directory libogc and run in Linux, CygWin or MSYS console:
patch -p1


----------



## joda (Jun 1, 2009)

This works like a charm and even boots the cIOS installer. Now we just need a version of that which doesn't reload IOS. As it is now, cIOS installer rev12 reloads IOS even if you select IOS36 as the one to use; thus it only works if you have trucha-bugged IOS36 on the Wii.

That would otherwise be the ultimate Vanilla mod, since you can reuse armboot.bin on other Wii:s than the one on which it was created.

New Wii from store -> Bannerbomb -> Install BootMii (even as IOS) -> swap armboot.bin -> cBoot2 -> cIOS installer -> WHAM!!!
Would work even on lu64+ with the newest cIOS.


----------



## n01a (Jun 3, 2009)

I have installed correctly cboot2 and it works, now the problem is that i want to to go back to bootmii cause i need to use the nand backup tool.
I reused hackmii installer, all that i got was a black screen and after that health warning, so i tried to reinstall cboot2 and i got a black screen again followed again by health screen. I also tried to uninstall bootmii with hackmii installer e install it again but there were no results, i always have a black screen on powerup and neither cboot2 or bootmii are launched. Need some help


----------



## bigtwenty (Jun 4, 2009)

Well i guess i must be a moron because now my head is spinning. 

I loaded HBC via Bannerbomb on an LU65 wii

I loaded the SD card with Bootmii and installed as IOS (Install as boot2 was disabled)

I put all your files on the SD card as you described and renamed them to what you said

So this is what my SD card looks like after all of this:

/00000001/00000001/v2/00000000.app
/00000001/00000001/v2/cetk
/00000001/00000001/v2/tmd.2
/00000001/00000024/v1042/00000004 (which shows as an html file in windows)
/00000001/00000024/v1042/cetk         (which shows as an html file in windows)
/apps/cBoot2Installer/boot.dol
/apps/cBoot2Installer/meta
/bootmii/armboot.bin
/bootmii/bootmii
/bootmii/ppcboot.elf
/private/wii/title/aktn/content.bin
/boot.dol
/boot.elf
/startup.elf

Now, I used Boom blocks as a game that I unpacked the wad from. Do i need a SPECIFIC GAME for this, or can I use any game?

Also, i get the bad tik error when i try to install cboot2

I am losing my mind getting this to work! 

HEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thanks


----------



## n01a (Jun 4, 2009)

You clearly  haven't read that hackable boot1 is necessary, if you can't install bootmii on boot2 it will never work.


----------



## FenrirWolf (Jun 5, 2009)

You clearly haven't read that the new version works with BootMii-IOS.


----------



## bigtwenty (Jun 5, 2009)

This what i get at the moment

IOS Version: 00240c16
from SD: from SD: Downloading IOS1 metadata: ..from SD ..Tmd ..from SD ..t
icket..title ID: 0000020000000100
Number of parts 0. Total size: 0k
Downloading contents:

The whole thing takes about five seconds before it returns to HBC.


----------



## WiiGator (Jun 6, 2009)

bigtwenty said:
			
		

> This what i get at the moment
> 
> IOS Version: 00240c16
> from SD: from SD: Downloading IOS1 metadata: ..from SD ..Tmd ..from SD ..t
> ...



The file /00000001/00000001/v2/tmd.2 is not correct. The tool which extracted the file is either not working or you renamed the wrong file to tmd.2. Please check the SHA1 checksum. First check if the WAD file has the correct checksum, then check if the extracted files have the correct checksum. If the WAD file is not correct, you need a different game disc.

On a next step you should check if the downloaded files are not HTML files (no ".html" extension, no readable text).

@n01a
Maybe your SD card can't be read anymore by Bootmii or you deinstalled the Bootmii loader in the NAND.


----------



## Bloodlust (Jun 7, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> bigtwenty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wiigator, I need some help. You mentioned that the BOOT2-64-v2.wad with a SHA1 : 92F16979B3E10E58DA8F1052F3F7FC01DDB5B8FB
is the correct one. Could you let me know the SHA1 values for :

1) 0000000100000001.tik (to be renamed to cetk)
2) 0000000100000001.tmd (to be renamed to tmd.2)

I have tried 3x BOOT2-64-v2.wads, and all have the above SHA1 I mentioned, but you only filled us in on the one with the wad you obtained from zelda which I don't have with me.  

Lastly, I am still a bit confused about this... does the cboot2installer during compilation create an "armboot.bin" file in the process or does it only patch it (Requiring this file to be already present)


----------



## WiiGator (Jun 7, 2009)

cBoot2 needs only a method to start. After installing Bootmii on Boot2 or as IOS, you don't need any Bootmii file on the SD card. For installation you need only the files from Nintendo and the sdroot directory in the cBoot2 archive. So you need one of the following WAD files and the 2 downloaded files from Nintendo server.

*1. BOOT2-v2-64.wad.out.wad*
SHA1 sum: 92f16979b3e10e58da8f1052f3f7fc01ddb5b8fb

/00000001/00000001/v2/00000000.app
SHA1 sum: bd0f4fc7dfe0d8f137549eb36fbfd56b3dae84ee

/00000001/00000001/v2/tmd.2
SHA1 sum: 932ee88b8a63c6ac0856b222ae06acec77dc33ae

/00000001/00000001/v2/cetk
SHA1 sum: ace0f15d2a851c383fe4657afc3840d6ffe30ad0

*2. BOOT2-64-v2.wad*
SHA1 sum: 85c08539369f96a177615963c4e03c29b12c9df1

/00000001/00000001/v2/00000000.app
SHA1 sum: bd0f4fc7dfe0d8f137549eb36fbfd56b3dae84ee

/00000001/00000001/v2/tmd.2
SHA1 sum: 932ee88b8a63c6ac0856b222ae06acec77dc33ae

/00000001/00000001/v2/cetk
SHA1 sum: ace0f15d2a851c383fe4657afc3840d6ffe30ad0

Note: The wad files are different, but the extracted files have the same SHA1 sum.


----------



## Bloodlust (Jun 7, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> cBoot2 needs only a method to start. After installing Bootmii on Boot2 or as IOS, you don't need any Bootmii file on the SD card. For installation you need only the files from Nintendo and the sdroot directory in the cBoot2 archive. So you need one of the following WAD files and the 2 downloaded files from Nintendo server.
> 
> *1. BOOT2-v2-64.wad.out.wad*
> SHA1 sum: 92f16979b3e10e58da8f1052f3f7fc01ddb5b8fb
> ...



This is really freaky. I used wwpacker v1.80 to extract wads from 3 different sources. The tmd.2 and cetk always ends up with different SHA1 values as compared to yours (however, it's identical from all 3 wads) but the 00000000.app is always correct. All 3 "BOOT2-v2-64.wad.out.wad" have the correct SHA1 as you mentioned.

Mine's : 

/00000001/00000001/v2/tmd.2 [file size : 523 bytes]
SHA1 sum : A3690053C5E1ADB72959F78BEFA0F6A4A558E79C

/00000001/00000001/v2/cetk [file size : 676 bytes]
SHA1 sum : FAA4AFE4116B3BA762E9C3741E1E31DDE6D7AAFE


However, I can't find the "BOOT2-64-v2.wad" at all from the 3 ISOs. I used wiiscrubber 1.4 to open them... what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Jacobeian (Jun 8, 2009)

Could the IOS that is loaded from MEM2 be also patched wth all the current features (ie "hacked" modules) but also patched to prevent any PPC code from loading a new IOS (through IOS_Reload) ?

That's way, instead of loading a boot dol, the System Menu could be run as usual, over this custom IOS so as any games/channels later when loaded.
And, since the same custom IOS will always run on Starlet, this would allow for all interesting features (signature bug, backups through disc channel, custom modules for backup loader, "downgrading" patches, etc) without insane NAND patching of all IOS or multiplications of installed cIOS (221,222;249,etc)

if this is possible (ie preventing an IOS to load another IOS over himself), this would be the best hacking solution, having only a modified  Boot2 but still a fully-featured custom IOS patched (in memory) on each startup and staying on Starlet forever. The most intersting part being you will only need to update the ARM binary when you want to modify or add cIOS patches...


----------



## WiiPower (Jun 8, 2009)

Jacobeian said:
			
		

> Could the IOS that is loaded from MEM2 be also patched wth all the current features (ie "hacked" modules) but also patched to prevent any PPC code from loading a new IOS (through IOS_Reload) ?
> 
> That's way, instead of loading a boot dol, the System Menu could be run as usual, over this custom IOS so as any games/channels later when loaded.
> And, since the same custom IOS will always run on Starlet, this would allow for all interesting features (signature bug, backups through disc channel, custom modules for backup loader, "downgrading" patches, etc) without insane NAND patching of all IOS or multiplications of installed cIOS (221,222;249,etc)
> ...



To block IOS reloads should be possible with a cIOS. As far as i know somebody is working at it, but said it's pretty difficult to do. This IOS reload would be a general cIOS feature, not just only for cIOS started via cBoot2.


----------



## WiiGator (Jun 8, 2009)

Some time ago I've written a cIOS patch, that replaced the wanted IOS number by the cIOS number on reload. After this change it was nearly impossible to escape cIOS. I needed to turn off the Wii to be able to get back to a normal IOS (Maybe reset button at the console was also working, but I don't remember). The cIOS was still active when I've selected to go back to system menu from a game. I was able to play Red Steel and Sam & Max without patching the disc and only IOS249.
I didn't released it, because I hadn't got the time and there was no good way to escape cIOS.
This patch can't be used for cIOS loaded by cBoot2. But it is possible to write a working patch for cBoot2, if SD access is not disturbed by the game or system menu.

The newer IOS consist of one kernel file and serveral module files. The older IOS consist of one file which include the modules. In general the module files are loaded from NAND flash. So for a newer IOS the module files need to be patched in NAND flash. Older IOS can be loaded completely from SD.


----------



## Jacobeian (Jun 9, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Some time ago I've written a cIOS patch, that replaced the wanted IOS number by the cIOS number on reload. After this change it was nearly impossible to escape cIOS. I needed to turn off the Wii to be able to get back to a normal IOS (Maybe reset button at the console was also working, but I don't remember). The cIOS was still active when I've selected to go back to system menu from a game. I was able to play Red Steel and Sam & Max without patching the disc and only IOS249.
> I didn't released it, because I hadn't got the time and there was no good way to escape cIOS.
> This patch can't be used for cIOS loaded by cBoot2. But it is possible to write a working patch for cBoot2, if SD access is not disturbed by the game or system menu.
> 
> ...



What about patching one of these *new* IOS to load his modules from SD instead of NAND ?
Again for the sole purpose of leaving the NAND as "virgin" as possible. The main feature of bootmii being to load & run on Starlet a customized IOS (or even something totally revamped like Mini) from SD, it really gives unlimited ideas for secured & easy upgradable hacking solutions


----------



## TheCrach (Jun 9, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> TheCrach said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bloodlust (Jun 10, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> Some time ago I've written a cIOS patch, that replaced the wanted IOS number by the cIOS number on reload. After this change it was nearly impossible to escape cIOS. I needed to turn off the Wii to be able to get back to a normal IOS (Maybe reset button at the console was also working, but I don't remember). The cIOS was still active when I've selected to go back to system menu from a game. I was able to play Red Steel and Sam & Max without patching the disc and only IOS249.
> I didn't released it, because I hadn't got the time and there was no good way to escape cIOS.
> This patch can't be used for cIOS loaded by cBoot2. But it is possible to write a working patch for cBoot2, if SD access is not disturbed by the game or system menu.
> 
> The newer IOS consist of one kernel file and serveral module files. The older IOS consist of one file which include the modules. In general the module files are loaded from NAND flash. So for a newer IOS the module files need to be patched in NAND flash. Older IOS can be loaded completely from SD.



How about some help from my reply above? Is it possible to just upload the correct cetk and tmd.2 and let me know via PM?


----------



## TheCrach (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi WiiGator !
The source of dolloader won't compile correctly ... 
Have you got the libraries ?
Or could you compile an other startup.elf with a different name as : boot.dol in hack.dol ?
Thank's in advance for your help !


----------



## WiiGator (Jun 14, 2009)

For the file name change you can use a hex editor, as long as the string length and the file size stay the same.

I assume it doesn't compile, because I used arm-eabi-gcc by mistake to detect a header file path. powerpc-gekko-gcc need to be used or just remove "-nostdinc" and "GCC_INSTALL_DIR".


----------



## WiiPower (Jun 20, 2009)

WiiGator are you still working at cBoot2?

FSToolbox r46+ is able to run off the cIOS from cBoot2, but it can't access all folders. Some patch that is inside the regular cIOS is missing in yours. Could you please add it? cBoot2 would become an even better app to fix bricks(when BootMii is installed as boot2) by this as it already is.

And i think just adding this dummy function:

```
s32 __IOS_LoadStartupIOS()
{
ÂÂÂÂreturn 0;
}
```

is the easiest soltution to make a project cBoot2 compatible.


----------



## WiiGator (Jun 22, 2009)

I didn't see that __IOS_LoadStartupIOS() was linked as a weak symbol, so your solution is much easier, because you don't need to recompile the libogc.

I am currently working at something else, but I will later come back to cBoot2. FSToolbox uses the SU ticket. As far as I know this is working with an old normal IOS. Do you have a newer IOS36 installed? I read somewhere that SU stuff is removed in newer IOS versions. cIOS is based on the older IOS36.


----------



## WiiPower (Jun 22, 2009)

WiiGator said:
			
		

> I didn't see that __IOS_LoadStartupIOS() was linked as a weak symbol, so your solution is much easier, because you don't need to recompile the libogc.
> 
> I am currently working at something else, but I will later come back to cBoot2. FSToolbox uses the SU ticket. As far as I know this is working with an old normal IOS. Do you have a newer IOS36 installed? I read somewhere that SU stuff is removed in newer IOS versions. cIOS is based on the older IOS36.



FSToolbox works as expected with cIOSrev13a, so i guessed it's possible to change the temorary IOS to have the same features. With IOS36v1042 you are still lacking some permissions or whatever, you can't do everything with it you can with the cIOS. 

I hope the "something else" is something else great for Wii, but i wouldn't be disappointed if not, there's already pretty much everthing somebody could need/want.


----------



## c039 (Jun 23, 2009)

Can cBoot2 be used to reinstall corrupted system menu and ios files for a bricked wii?


----------



## mtb-bfh (Jun 23, 2009)

c039 said:
			
		

> Can cBoot2 be used to reinstall corrupted system menu and ios files for a bricked wii?



I don't see any reason why not...good alternative if no proper NAND backup is available and you're able to access BootMii


----------



## c039 (Jun 23, 2009)

So even if the entire wii file system is wiped out, 
you can still go into bootmii menu, 
fire up cboot2 and wad manager, 
reinstall system menu and ios file, 
and bring a dead wii like mine to life again?
If so, that would be very very cool.
Is there anyone "with a nand backup" willing to try and verify that?


----------



## sfjuocekr (Jun 24, 2009)

How do I patch a DOL to not use any other IOS?

For example cIOS38_revXXX-Installer?


----------



## WiiPower (Jun 24, 2009)

sfjuocekr said:
			
		

> How do I patch a DOL to not use any other IOS?
> 
> For example cIOS38_revXXX-Installer?



Without the source you can't. Install a cIOS with a wad and then use IOS249 in the installer.


----------



## Dteyn (Jul 5, 2009)

Bloodlust said:
			
		

> Wiigator, I need some help. You mentioned that the BOOT2-64-v2.wad with a SHA1 : 92F16979B3E10E58DA8F1052F3F7FC01DDB5B8FB
> is the correct one. Could you let me know the SHA1 values for :
> 
> 1) 0000000100000001.tik (to be renamed to cetk)
> ...



Thanks WiiGator for this excellent utility!


----------



## redia (Jul 22, 2009)

WiiGator,

maybe you can help me with this tool

the full explanation of the problem I am facing is here

but to try to make it short.
a friend has a wii.
4.1e
boot2v3 (so no bootmii on boot2, but as IOS)
HBC running

he downloaded through NUS IOS36-64-v3094
he downloaded wwpacker 1.84
ran freethebug on the WAD....
and installed it through wad-manager (HBC)

since then his wii is acting up.
I only had him on the phone but he can't seem to be able to run any wad-manager to reinstall the ios36.
I thought that maybe your tool could help so I walked him through launching it.
but it gets stuck at


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> cBoot2 DOL Loader v16
> 
> IOS Version 36 v7 0x00240010
> IOS sucessfully loaded



from the explanation on your TXT I had the feeling that your app was able to pick an IOS starting from ios36 down to 3 until it finds one.
would it be possible to skip ios36 ? maybe if he can start it with another IOS it would do the trick.

or maybe I am having a prob because of wad manager and he need one which runs on another IOS...

I hope you can help.
Cheers,
R


----------



## WiiPower (Jul 22, 2009)

Just take the WAD Manager from this package and run it from bannerbomb. Install the untouched IOS36 with it and everything should be back to normal. If you want a trucha patched IOS36, i recommend to look at my Trucha Bug Restorer.


----------



## redia (Jul 22, 2009)

WiiPower said:
			
		

> Just take the WAD Manager from this package and run it from bannerbomb. Install the untouched IOS36 with it and everything should be back to normal. If you want a trucha patched IOS36, i recommend to look at my Trucha Bug Restorer.


WiiPower,

thanks for the hint.
I just hanged up on my friend.. and IT WORKS !!!
now thanks to you he owes me a lot !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




he is so thrilled that he is even considering offering me a motion plus !!!
ain't life awesome.

lol
thanks again, really he was so upset that he even ordered a wasabi dx to be able to restore his wii.
now all our group will benefit from having a wasabi handy in case anything goes wrong while softmodding.

Cheers,
R

ps- if you look at the mentioned post. I told him to use TBR.. he just wanted to be smarter !!


----------



## mikebpi (Jul 29, 2009)

Need a little help.

I have a fairly bricked wii, so I wasn't able to run the installer.  I found a bootmii folder with the modified files based on the advice here.
http://forum.wiibrew.org/read.php?22,26734

Followed the other steps listed in the thread.  Copied the cboot2 files and extracted the other ones to a SD card.  Here is what I'm getting.

IOS Version 36 v16 0xBLAH
IOS successfully loaded.
nothing else

Will just sit at this IOS successfully loaded in green forever.  No error message, no loading of the WAD manager, nothing.


----------



## mikebpi (Jul 29, 2009)

Poking around my downloaded bootmii folder, I have...

armboot.bin   167KB    1/22/2009
pcboot.elf      189KB    5/28/2009

Armboot doesn't look correct.  Since I'm unable to run the installer, where else can I get these cboot2 modified bootmii files?


----------



## WiiPower (Jul 30, 2009)

You need the files from somebody who installed cBoot2 to his sd card, but i don't know if it's legal to share these.


----------



## mikebpi (Jul 30, 2009)

WiiPower said:
			
		

> You need the files from somebody who installed cBoot2 to his sd card, but i don't know if it's legal to share these.



The installer creates the files, and you can distribute the installer.  I personally just can't run it - can't access HBC.

If anyone can upload their cboot2 bootmii folder to rapidshare I would greatly appreciate it.  I've verified everything on my SD card is valid besides that folder.


----------



## Dan_Aykroyd (Aug 2, 2009)

For the life of me... I can't still totally understand what this is used for. Can I use this to make USB Loader GX run at Wii startup and avoid installing Preloader to do that? I already have BootMii as boot2


----------



## ghostdogjp (Aug 3, 2009)

mikebpi did you get a working one i deeply need one  or at list would be good to get a game list

what i know bu need to be sure

mario kart  mine was trucha 
super paper mario don't have it

wii fit , mine not working

super mario galaxy will try soon as i get it

do you know a good hash verifier for vista ?


----------



## ghostdogjp (Aug 3, 2009)

mikebpi did you get a working one i deeply need one  or at list would be good to get a game list

what i know bu need to be sure

mario kart  mine was trucha 
super paper mario don't have it

wii fit , mine not working

super mario galaxy will try soon as i get it

do you know a good hash verifier for vista ?


----------



## ghostdogjp (Aug 3, 2009)

dan_aikroyd  

boot from bootmii is configurable like this

launch hbc 
lauch sytem menu
launch bootmii in 5 10 15 sec

even has it will certainly be posible to do that at this moment not

please help me with files boot2-64-v2.wad

http://www563.megaupload.com/files/fdf106c...downgradev3.rar
i found it finally thks for your help 

i 'll test this evening


----------



## ghostdogjp (Aug 3, 2009)

hi i succesfuly did it 

search after iosdowngradev3.rar on your favorite google


and i can get t wadmanager with a fully bricked wii  wonderfull 


just one problem no wiimote 

i already send a mail to wiigator regarding this


----------



## griffy (Aug 4, 2009)

I know this has been stated before but mine looks slighty different, as shown below;

```
Cboot dol loader

IOS Version 36 v16 0x00240010
IOS sucessfully loaded
Sdio_Startup() rv=0
fat _driver: disk init failed
Init Fat driver failed
Failed to load boot.dol from front sd reader.
```
My wii has BootMii installed as an boot2 and this is the only thing i can boot in to atm, the cboot that i made was with an wii that can not have boot2 installed. would this make a difference?


----------



## ghostdogjp (Aug 4, 2009)

griffy .

search after iosdowngradev3.rar  format your sd in fAt 16

copy sd 2 in sd root

relaunch cboot2 installer 

retry

second possibilty you have bootmii 0.1  so try with an another sd


----------



## RgCz (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey Wiigator, i got a problem and i think cBoot2 can solve it but i need your help please or anyone lol im already angry at my wii lol... 

So my NTSC (or USA) Wii got bricked (don't know why i didn't installed anything bad to it, didn't upgrade nor downgrade, didn't installed wads, i only installed safe files but oh well), my NAND says it has a usage of 3.3% so i guess it was formatted... i didnt have a nand backup, i do have bootmii, but i can't run neither the homebrew nor the system menu, so this program can save my wii? Thanks


----------



## griffy (Aug 5, 2009)

ghostdogjp, I re-ran the installer on the other wii but on my wii it still shows the error.
How do you mean "bootmii 0.1 so try with an another sd "?
Any help is great


----------



## motakay (Oct 11, 2009)

Just a quick question Wiigator. I really apresheate all your work. Without you I would not have played many good GC games. One game I can't play really is Starfox Adventure because there are sounds missing. Other than that it works great. Is there anyway to fix the sound or are you guys perhaps working on a new GC backup launcher release?


----------



## Zpitx (Nov 4, 2009)

I try http://www.wiihacks.com/bricked-wii-issues...ution-here.html ( cBoot2 + Wad Manager v1.5)

But i get a error:

IOS Version 35 v16 0x00230010
Fallback ios loaded
Sdio_Startup() rv=0
fat _driver: disk init failed
Init Fat driver failed
Failed to load boot.dol from front sd reader.


----------



## sniperwolf64 (Nov 25, 2009)

hi my korean Wii that has been converted to US recently got bricked by error 003 by updating to 4.2 by mistake.
i have no HBC,hackmii or preloader installed and no modchip just a softchip installed when i bought it
after a lot of reading i did the following:

1- used savemiifrii method to get to recovery mode and got a black screen with 4.2u in the bottom right corner and hanged there

2- followed (http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=253256) thread and this thread and got the following files o my sd card

/00000001/00000001/v2/00000000.app
/00000001/00000001/v2/cetk
/00000001/00000001/v2/tmd.2
/00000001/00000024/v1042/00000004 
/00000001/00000024/v1042/cetk 
/apps/cBoot2Installer/boot.dol
/apps/cBoot2Installer/meta.xml
/bootmii/armboot.bin
/bootmii/bootmii.ini
/bootmii/ppcboot.elf
/private/wii/title/aktn/content.bin
/wad/System Menu-4.1U-v449.wad(not sure wether to put this system menu or 4.2 since 4.2 is the one giving error 003)
/boot.dol
/boot.elf
/startup.elf

i also heard that i need a modchip to be able to run the ssbb exploit from a backup dvd so i sent my wii to the shop to put amodchip

i need help to confirm if i need any other files and if im missing anything before i begin

thanks


----------



## ectowii (Dec 11, 2009)

I've tried downloading the files provided but I continue to get this error:

cBoot DOL loader

IOS Version 2 v16 0x00020010
Fallback IOS loaded . 
sdio_Startup() rv = 0
fat_driver: disk init failed
Init FAT driver failed.
Failed to load boot.dol from front SD card reader.

I am using the latest version of WiiGator's cBoot DOL loader. I've tried using v16 but that will not even load the IOS.

I have tried two different SD cards (1GB and 2 GB) using FAT16 and FAT32 which does not make any difference. Any advice you could give would be appreciated


----------



## ectowii (Dec 14, 2009)

Anybody?  I was able to get this working on another Wii so I know I have the correct files on the SD card.


----------



## Erikie (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a wii that cannot start cboot2. It also does not start the wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I get:
Failed to load IOS 

When using cboot2.
Is there any way to troubleshoot the problem on this wii?
I tried it with and without bluetooth / wifi 
It worked once on this wii, got signcheck to start. However after that it kept on going like: Failed to load IOS ...


----------



## mauifrog (Feb 5, 2010)

I am also interested in a cause and solution to post #98 and #100. Does this mean the cboot2 version is outdated?


----------



## D3M0N23 (Feb 11, 2010)

this all makes my eyes go like  
somewhere a good tutorial ? 
i have a working wii with bootmii as ios 
but also a bricked one with bootmii as boot2 but lost the files somehow getting a new comp... -_- (long story won't intresst you)
so was thinking this might help me but i have troubles creating the files 
and read i need the boot2v2 files what nintendo took down ? 
so any help would be appreciated


----------



## D3M0N23 (Feb 16, 2010)

ok got it working...
cboot2 comes up
then loading DOL. and nothing ?!
tried several .dols 
several apps 
no vc games orso yet, but how could this happen ?
it's trying to run on a wii 4.0E with bootmii in boot2


----------



## AceMilo (Mar 24, 2010)

Is there any updates to this?  I'm also getting the error 98 and 100 are getting and cannot find a solution.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## WiiPower (Jul 19, 2010)

The download link is dead. This should be the latest version:
http://www.mediafire.com/?rzj6lqtemca9mgh
(the one from the 1st post, see dates!)


----------



## leo.uff (Jun 21, 2011)

AceMilo said:
			
		

> Is there any updates to this?  I'm also getting the error 98 and 100 are getting and cannot find a solution.  Any help is appreciated.



+1


----------

